# B-29 Gun-Turrets



## sunny91 (Apr 4, 2010)

The making of the B-29 Gun-Turrets.

Sunny


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool video. Very informative


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 4, 2010)

Demo..


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 5, 2010)

sunny91 said:


> The making of the B-29 Gun-Turrets.
> 
> Sunny



Great vid, thanks. Wasn't the same system used on the A-26?


----------

